# removal of internal fixation followed by hip replacement



## pnwcoder (Jun 16, 2011)

I'm brand new to Ortho coding so no laughing Three years previous patient had open reduction and internal fixation of displaced transcervical fracture of right femoral neck. Patient now has underlying nerotic bone consistent with avascular necrosis so Dr is removing plate and screws and performing a total hip arthroplasty. My question is do I code the removal of the plate and screws in addition to arthroplasy or is it bundled?


----------



## pnwcoder (Jun 16, 2011)

My guess would be 27130 w/20680 -59?


----------



## hewitt (Jun 16, 2011)

Please post the CPTs you would like to use....


----------



## PLAIDMAN (Jun 16, 2011)

I would use 27132 hardware removal is included


----------



## cpccpma (Jun 16, 2011)

Take a look at 27132.


----------



## pnwcoder (Jun 16, 2011)

You guys are the best! 27132 looks like the right fit. Thanks for your help


----------



## cpccpma (Jun 16, 2011)

Anytime-glad to help out!


----------



## MotorCoder (Aug 25, 2021)

There are CPT codes (20670 and 20680) for removal of internal fixation devices (e.g., pin, rod). These codes are not separately reportable if the removal is performed as a necessary integral component of another procedure. For example, if revision of an open fracture repair for nonunion or malunion of bone requires removal of a previously inserted pin, CPT code 20670 or 20680 is not separately reportable.


----------

